# Plugin für Collagen



## Corto (28. September 2005)

Hallo,
bin auf der Suche nach einem kostenlosen Plugin das mir das erstellen von Collagen erleichtert. Die Bilder/ Motive sollen sich so in das Hintergrundbild einfügen dass sie sich an die Farbpalette anpassen und mit dem Hintergrund verschmelzen.

Es gibt ein kostenpflichtiges Plugin das Chameleon heisst. Das kann ich ir im Moment jedoch nicht leisten. Wer weiss Abhilfe (evtl mit Link)?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## AKrebs70 (28. September 2005)

Hallo!
Versuche es doch mal mit der Boardsuche mit dem Suchbegriff "*Ebenenmaske"*. Da wirst Du bestimmt einiges zu diesem Thema finden.

Axel


----------



## McAce (28. September 2005)

Also ich habe mal gerade die Testversion getestet und muß sagen das Programm
haut mich nicht gerade vom Hocker.
Weil
 1. Keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten 
 2. Bei Starken Tonwertunterschiede ich habe ein sehr Helles Bild auf ein sehr
            gelegt. Da wurde das helle Bild viel zu dunkel.
 3. Die weichen Kanten (Überblendungen) sahen alles andere aus aber schön waren sie nicht.

Wie AKrebs schon sagte es gibt in Photoshop eine Funktion die nennt sich Ebenenmaske 
damit kannst du ganz individuelle Überblendungen und noch viel
mehr mit zaubern. Die Ebenenmasken haben bei mir mittlerweile den Radiergummi
ersetzt.
Dann hast du noch die Funktion gleicheFarbe damit kannst du zwei Bilder farblich
angleichen.

Also mein Fazit das Tool scheint zwar eine erleichterung zu sein, bringt dafür
aber nicht wirklich Überzeugende Ergebnisse zustande.

MFG McAce


----------



## Corto (28. September 2005)

besten Dank für die Antworten.
Wusste bis jetzt nicht das das unter Ebenenmasken geht.
Hat noch jemand eine Tutorial über highlighten und Licht setzen zur Hand. 

thx


----------

